

A Calligraphy Master's Album - benbreen
http://bibliodyssey.blogspot.com/2014/11/schonschreibmeister.html

======
foobarian
Hah. I like that the German word for calligraphy is "schönschreiben," which
are the two words "beautiful" and "writing." (Same as the English version I
guess but more native-friendly.)

------
haddr
Sometimes letters are things we don't really see when we read. But it's really
an art. I'm always reminded of that when I see such beatiful calligraphy or
some nice typeface. Writing can be an art..

------
cafard
Beautiful, but in the more elaborate cases it is hard to pick out the letters
to see what it says.

